# Source for lead shot for speaker stands?



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a pair of Sanus steel speaker stands that I would like to fill with something, preferably lead and was wondering what would be a good source for this, the only thing I could find was stuff used for shotgun shell reloading but this seems overpriced for what I want to use it for. 
What is everyone else using?

I struggled to figure out where to post this so if a moderator sees this and feels it belongs someplace else, please move it.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

What approximate volume are you talking about? Consider that lead is very heavy, an although it is a good damping material, its weight can add up in a hurry. A small volume of lead can be almost impossible to lift or move without help. Good clean sand is a possible alternative. It has fair damping qualities and is low cost. It's also easier to obtain than lead. If you don't want it going anywhere, you can mix it with a quantity of epoxy to make it sticky when putting it in place.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Not sure what the volume would be without measuring the tubes but this is what they look like.
http://www.sanus.com/us/en/products/speaker-foundations/sp-steel/SF30#
I don't think they could hold enough lead to make them unmovable, not that they ever really get moved anyway.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

I filled my speaker stands with sand. It was cheap (home Depot) and made the stands very solid. My stands are much bigger in area than yours seem to be and I was able to put 50 lbs of sand in each.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Go with sand. Looked at your stand specifications and lead shot would bring them in the neighborhood of 200 pounds each. You could also go with steel BBs if sand doesn't agree with you, but that will still come in at over 120 pounds per stand. Sand is cheap!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sand.:T


----------

